# 15 week old puppy peeing everywhere



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

So We got a new puppy recently. She's a large breed mix, half mastiff is all I know. She seems to pee when she is excited or scared. If I raise my voice to her, she pees on the floor. If I go to let her out of the kennel she pees. When some one goes to play with her she pees. For the most part she's figured out she needs to go out side, but this seems uncontrollable. I have tried not letting her get excited, but I have to let her out of her kennel eventually. I don't raise my voice to her, and that does seem to help on that end. Any advise?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Controlling the excitement is a very good move. For the kennel, put a leash on before you let her out and then walk quickly to the potty area.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It sounds like submissive peeing, of course I'd be sure to eliminate the possibility she has a UTI before I'd work from that assumption. If it is in fact submissive peeing you have your work cut out for you to make your pup more confident and less scared/anxious. Id be sure to enlist the help of a good Positive reenforcement trainer to get started and possibly, if the trainer isn't able to help, a Veterinary behaviorist.


----------



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yesterday my wife came home and was very happy to see her. The puppy was so happy she peed where she was standing in the kitchen. I guess I wouldn't have related that to submissive peeing. She is generally very confident. She was skiddish at first when we got her. Hanging out with my 3y/o Amstaff seems to have helped her out a bit. I am going to the vet tomorrow with her so I'll bring it up with her and see what she says.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Do you greet the dog as soon as you come into the house? If so, I'd stop that and not acknowledge her until she's calm and in sit.


----------



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats what we've been doing, but she pees while waiting for us to acknowledge her.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Perhaps it would help to identify what excitement peeing and submissive urination looks like so, you can distinquish those 2 things from just the simply untrained house peeing.

Excitement peeing usually gets your shoes wet...the puppy is bouncing up and down...thoroughly excited to see you and can't contain herself.

In submissive urination the ears go back, the head and body get lower to the floor and the dog urinates. Sometimes, the dog even rolls over and pees into the air.

If the dog is just standing there and you're not seeing any of those obvious signs, then you're probably dealing with untrained potty behavior. Realize that you might also see some small signs of uncertainty early in the potty training...not sure where to go...not really sure if this is the right/wrong spot, etc.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL, Sorry Bruh, I'm advising on two threads about peeing right now.


----------

